# bow



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

i am interested in getting started in bowhunting and i was wondering what a good draw weight for deer hunting is. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i think 70 is perfect, but thats for me... in ohio you need atleast 40... so lets say 50-60?


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

depends on what you are comfortable with. I wouldn't go under 40 though. Go to an archery shop and go test a few out. I just got a new bowtech tomkat a couple weeks ago and i thought 50 was comfortable for me, but i was shooting a 15 yr old bow. I went in and with a new bow i felt more comfortable at 65. So i would recommend fronm one relatively inexpierenced bowhunter another go in and shoot a few at different draw weights and lengths and see what you are comfortable with. Good Luck and shoot straight.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

look in to the switchback XT

i wanted to get one but my old PSE works great for my young arms

as norm said go test a bunch

see if you can find a fred bear white tail 2

thats what my dad uses and he has a torn rotator cuff in his arm


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Start out with something light, 40 lbs is enough to cleanly take a deer. The biggest mistake new archers make is getting a bow with too much draw weight and then cannot shoot it accurately. You can work up to higher draw weights later if you want to.

I've been bowhunting with compounds since 1976, I've never shot anything over 65 lbs, my current bow is set on 45 lbs.

You should be able to draw the bow straight back, smooth and easily, if you have to struggle to get it back, the draw weight is too much.

huntin1


----------



## foxy65 (Sep 3, 2007)

thanks for the replies


----------

